# i'm need a help please.



## pwon (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello,

i'm have a stored server, and i'm picked it up way the software "putty"
Command [cmd=]cd /home/samp/samp03[/cmd]
and [cmd=]./samp03svr[/cmd]
and wrote 
	
	



```
Started server on port: 5555, with maxplayers: 50 lanmode is ON.
```
and said it ran me
but i'm going server it does not work for me
maybe we should add a command?

this SAMP server and the system of the putty "FreeBSD"
help me please.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2011)

Please use a different translator program, this one isn't very good.

How to ask questions the smart way - Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## pwon (Nov 18, 2011)

i'm turn on the server software putty and it writes to me that it works and it does not work for me


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 19, 2011)

No one knows what you mean, pwon, though I _guess_ this is about games/sampsvr, which shouldn't be run from /home, so I guess you're not using a standard installation (which leads to problems). If there is no FreeBSD/open source/gamer forum in your own language, tell us where you are from, so maybe some other forum member who speaks your language can help you using Private Messaging.


----------

